# How long can you keep a tank empty?



## tyrone (Mar 20, 2003)

I was told that you cannot leave tanks empty without water as there are chances of leaks and weakening of the silicone.

Can I keep holding / fry tanks empty (without water) untill I get some holding females / fry to put in them?

Thanks.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

weeelllll....they don't store tanks at the LFS with water in them. And I've had my 33 in storage for over 10 years before I put it back in use a few months ago....and the 90 almost that long before it got put back in use again a couple of years ago.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I think what you're referring to is 'silicone dry rot', if there really is such a thing. The idea is that if you 
leave a tank empty for a long period of time (many years), the silicone will 'dry out' and start to pull away 
from the glass. I've not actually heard of it happening though. Easy enough to check it before filling to 
see what condition it's in. I'd check with a tank manufacturer if you're planning to store a tank for a long 
period of time. There may be something they recommend coating the silicone with, or maybe not. I 
went to Aqueon's web site to submit the question, but it takes 2-3 days to get an answer. Some 
customer service, eh? :roll: At least they're honest about telling those pesky potential customers that 
they're not a priority.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I have some 10's and 20's that are in and out of service all the time, sometimes for two years or more, then I need to set one up for fry and I pull it out of storage. I've never had any leaks


----------



## tyrone (Mar 20, 2003)

Thanks for the replies. I guess its ok to leave them without water then. Will save on power bills rather than run empty tanks. I could keep one running though as an emergency hospital/quatantine tank.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 22, 2008)

the only time I have ever heard of this happening was when I worked at the LFS in my area.

we had a 115 gallon tank (60x18x24) that was sitting out on the floor on display empty for about 2 years. then, someone wanted to buy the floor model, set it up and the front left seam split right down the side overnight.

huge mess.

made me a believer that it could happen.


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

I have this hereditary addiction that causes me to fill any and all tanks that I own with some kind of fish. It's a terrible disease that seems to bother my spouse more than it does me. I've had some quarentine tanks that remained fishless once.... only for a week though. :roll:

just my 2 cents

Good luck keeping them empty :thumb:


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Alleycat said:


> I have this hereditary addiction that causes me to fill any and all tanks that I own with some kind of fish. It's a terrible disease that seems to bother my spouse more than it does me.
> Good luck keeping them empty :thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

